# hourly pay for your employees



## JML (Dec 27, 1999)

Just wondering what some you guys pay your hourly driver/laborers/operators while doing snow removal work? thanks


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Here is what I pay my snowplowing team.

Owner/operater w/own truck $65 - $75 hr.
Equipment operater $35 hr.
Snowplow operater $31.75 hr.
Snowplow shoveler $15.00 hr. to $20.00 hr.

I know my rates are high but its hard to find good workers now a days! CGB


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

We pay:

Owner/Operators $65/hour w/9'+ and Sander
Owner/Operators $55/hour w/8'+
Equipment Operators $40/hour
Plow truck drivers $30/hour
Shovelers $15/hour

Hope this helps.

-John


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We use to pay hourly but a lack of storms may cause problems for our employees so we switched them to a salary instead! So much better.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Snoworks I need to come work for you!!! Those are some good prices!


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

HD61CUIN - Hey, I have been doing some consulting work in your neck of the woods(159th and Indiana). Are you up for buying me lunch! 

CGB


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Over on the East side.... Well you aren't that far, about 45 min. I am in the process of moving to Tinley Park around 159th and 76th Av. Where is the majority of your accounts? I plow over at Yellow Freight, 103rd and Harlem. The guy I work for is trying to get us another account, Jevic Trucking off 167th Kedzie?(I think that is the address) in Markham.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

HD61CUIN - All my accounts are on the North Shore: N-S Glencoe to Evanston, E-W Winnetka to Northbrook. 

The 45 min. drive time is when there is no snow, I'd hate to be on the tollway when it was snowing. CGB


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

I'll agree with that, Yellow Freight is about 10 min from my house, 15 when snowing. I am pretty much the first one there every time. Last year I was running the salt truck and our endloader. This year I have my first plow truck, it will be nice earning more than 20 an hr. I started on a 4wheeler doing sidewalks, then moved on to heavy eqpt once the guy I work for found out I have a CDL. We have yet to talk an hourly price this year with my personal truck.


----------

